# What Breakfast Is Like Around the World



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2022)

What does _your_ breakfast look like?





​"Typically eat eggs, or a bowl of cereal for breakfast? There are so many other tasty options. In this episode of “Around the World,” Great Big Story senior producer Beryl Shereshewsky makes wake-up calls to seven people in seven countries to find out what they eat to start the day. "

"Among the dishes featured: Vietnam’s súp lu'o'n, a spicy eel soup; mandazi, an airy deep-fried dough from Kenya; and a plate of scrumptious catfish and grits made to perfection in the United States."


----------



## MickaC (Apr 9, 2022)

Don't eat breakfast, but now i'm hungry..


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 9, 2022)

_"A Typical Australian Breakfast_​_




*An Australian Breakfast*

An Aussie breakfast can take many forms but the most common is the big fry up!
Nothing beats a plate of beautifully cooked farm fresh eggs, smokey bacon, grilled tomato and mushrooms.
Sausages, hash browns or beans can be optional extras!



City or country alike, it has long been a favourite of dinky di Aussies…a nod to days of old!









An Aussie breakfast





Modern interpretations of an Aussie breakfast now appear on many menus. Corn fritters with avocado salsa is being served from Sydney to London, Tokyo and soon Seoul courtesy of Bill Granger the owner of Bills in Sydney Ricotta hotcakes with honeycomb butter is another of his famous breakfast dishes. One of my favourites is smashed avocado on sourdough with a poached egg on top. I found an Australian version of this on a menu in London had vegemite smeared on the toast before the avocado was added!







Smashed avocado on toast with poached eggs

Australia bush tucker doesn’t often get a mention but at a little cafe in Melbourne you can order ‘Brekkie in a skillet’….another name for the big fry up though you may have an emu sausage added to your eggs and smokey bacon. Home made granola made of oat clusters, wattle seed, macadamias and bush berries is another whilst other dishes feature bush tomato chutney, smoked paperbark oil and saltbush chèvre. You can even order bush tea or a blue tongued lizard…a fresh juice made from blueberries, apple juice and mint.








Brekkie in a skillet



Of course no Aussie breakfast is complete without vegemite…that ubiquitous yeast mix that the rest of the world loves to hate. It is ours and ours alone. Spread onto a slice of hot toast, it is Australian all the way!






Vegemite on toast







“_

https://contentedtraveller.com/typical-australian-breakfast-taste-travel-3/


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks for the post.  My usual breakfast, which I am about to go have, just cereal and milk is not nearly so photogenic.

The most impressive breakfast spread I can remember was at a fancy hotel in Budapest, back when there was only one.  Not much familiar to me, but all delicious, probably the biggest breakfast I ever ate.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 9, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> A Typical Australian Breakfast


Looks good, except maybe for that vegemite stuff!


----------



## MickaC (Apr 9, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> _"A Typical Australian Breakfast_​_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

I love breakfast but I don't eat until I've been up and around for a couple of hours...

My favourite breakfasts are the full Scottish/Irish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and the Mediterranean breakfast...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Thanks for the post.  My usual breakfast, which I am about to go have, just cereal and milk is not nearly so photogenic.
> 
> The most impressive breakfast spread I can remember was at a fancy hotel in Budapest, back when there was only one.  Not much familiar to me, but all delicious, probably the biggest breakfast I ever ate.


There's more goodness in the box the cereal comes in than in the contents... eat somethin' else...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 9, 2022)

One thing I detest is finding baked beans on any shade of British breakfast.  I very rarely have anything resembling a "full English" - I much prefer a 'continental' style breakfast - Croissant, cooked meat,  cheeses and maybe a egg.  Most mornings I will simply have cereal, toast with marmalade and coffee.   My favourite, however, is smoked haddock with a poached egg and wholemeal toast.


----------



## jujube (Apr 9, 2022)

I found that in India, the breakfast buffet was pretty much the same as the supper buffet the night before.  Rice and stuff to put on it.  Really good, but ......

In Turkey, it was lots of cheese and the best yogurt in the world.  There was always a big bowl of sour cherries to put on it.  Yum.  Fruit, too.

Morocco, wonderful pastries and preserves. Hot chocolate.

South and Central America, tons of fresh fruit and pastries. Fresh fruit juices.  All complicated by the monkeys who wanted to eat off your plate in Costa Rico.   Did I say "wanted to?".  I should have said "did"......


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2022)

What an egg breakfast looks like in 18 places around the world (link)


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 9, 2022)

What Breakfast Is Like Around the World​
Had 'breakfast south of the border

Wanted eggs

Got huevos rancheros

Not a big fan
Too many 'foreign' (to me) ingredients 
Tomatoes?
Salsa?
Onions?
On my eggs!???

Nada

cerveza and tortillas por favor
​


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 9, 2022)

I like a hearty breakfast with fried fish, pork chops, steak, etc...

Also, nothing better than cold pizza that has been left on the kitchen counter all night.

But I draw the line at these hangover breakfasts with pickled fish.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2022)

Some of those breakfasts would do me for dinner. I can't eat a lot when I first wake up. It's bran flakes or oatmeal for me.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 9, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> What does _your_ breakfast look like?


I just ate it

Nobody wants to see that

.....Give me a couple hours


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 9, 2022)

Breakfast in Germany was, um, hearty. Brotchen with a variety of jellies/jams/marmalades and honey, wurst, sliced tomatoes, fresh fruit, hard- or soft-boiled eggs, pastries and juice (usually orange juice). I never skipped breakfast! There was certainly enough food for fuel until lunchtime (and beyond). All served with coffee or tea. BTW, the Germans have coffee down to a science..._the_ best coffee anywhere I've ever been.


----------



## Bellbird (Apr 9, 2022)

I love my oats, sprinkled with brown sugar and sultanas.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 9, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Breakfast in Germany was, um, hearty. Brotchen with a variety of jellies/jams/marmalades and honey, wurst, sliced tomatoes, fresh fruit, hard- or soft-boiled eggs, pastries and juice (usually orange juice). I never skipped breakfast! There was certainly enough food for fuel until lunchtime (and beyond). All served with coffee or tea. BTW, the Germans have coffee down to a science..._the_ best coffee anywhere I've ever been.



Yes, German breakfasts....and virtually Every meal....are great.  I spent 4 years there while in the military, and when I traveled around on my days off, I had many good meals in German, Luxembourg, France, and virtually everywhere.  My wife is German, and even though I usually make my own breakfast, every couple of weeks she puts a "treat" together for me, and that usually fills me up until Suppertime.


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

My usual is Porridge or Museli with yogurt.


----------



## GAlady (Apr 9, 2022)

In Georgia, everyone loves Cracker Barrel Breakfasts.


----------



## oldpop (Apr 9, 2022)

Some of the best breakfasts I have eaten were at truck stops around the U.S.A.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 10, 2022)

@GAlady Yes, indeedy! And I'm one of the "everybodies" that would get up at the crack of dawn for breakfast at Cracker Barrel rather than dress to the nines for dinner at the classiest of restaurants!


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 14, 2022)

I love creamed chipped beef over toast with tea for breakfast.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 14, 2022)

*Not very exciting here

*


----------



## mrstime (Apr 14, 2022)

I love oatmeal , but i love it cold! Then actually my breakfast is 2 hard boiled eggs. I used to have a banana until my Dr asked me what I was doing my potassium level was so high. Oranges and tomatoes are high in potassium I wasn't eating those so I stopped the banana. Then DH sucks down potassium, oranges , tomatoes and every night at bedtime a large glass of tomato juice....in an effort to try to stop muscle cramps.


----------



## Lara (Apr 14, 2022)

I had a mushroom & cheese omelette with spinach and chopped roasted red bell peppers this morning.
(not my photo but similar to what I made)


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 15, 2022)

@Lara Had I known, I'd have been camped on your doorstep! Yum


----------



## WheatenLover (Apr 16, 2022)

A long time ago, a Korean guy and his French Canadian wife invited me to breakfast. We had eggs, a slice of cheese, sliced tomatoes, and asparagus. I was intrigued that they had vegetables for breakfast, but now this is one of my favorite breakfasts. I love getting two servings of veg out of the way early in the day.

I love big salads with tons of veg in them. I've had that for breakfast before, and it didn't feel strange at all. Those salads contain 4-5 servings of veg.

But my favorite breakfast is biscuits and gravy, bacon, and eggs. I have that once a year. Mostly I just think about it.


----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 16, 2022)

Lara said:


> I had a mushroom & cheese omelette with spinach and chopped roasted red bell peppers this morning.
> (not my photo but similar to what I made)
> 
> View attachment 217400


I'll have this.
Low carb.


----------

